# Dan Inosanto talks Kali



## crazydiamond (Jul 21, 2015)

and MMA.


----------



## Tames D (Jul 21, 2015)

Dan is the real deal.


----------



## Mephisto (Jul 21, 2015)

I like Dan, he's certainly networked with some of the best FMA players around, but sometimes I think people put a little too much stock in what he says without fact checking. He's human after all and capable of being incorrect, some don't realize this.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 11, 2015)

In what specific are you referring to?


----------

